# [2009] To those who have been to the Crane:



## lobsterlover (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow we just got back from the Crane! To all of you rci members: have you ever found something comparable to the Crane through rci exchange? I'm afraid we started with the top resort and will be dissappointed going anywhere else!!
Where have Crane owners been?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 15, 2009)

We are leaving for the Crane on Tuesday.  Any good tips given that you were just there.

What type of unit did you have and in what building?

Sandy


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 16, 2009)

My over all impression was WOW. We will be going back next year.
We had a one bed unit on the main floor of building 2 with an infinity plunge pool that overlooked the pool area and ocean. My husband thinks we had one of the best units. I beleive we received a complementary upgrade because when I enquired about wanting the first floor they said it was a hundred and something doller upgrade per night. My husband is VERY PICKY and the crane exceeded his expectations. We did not go all inclusive yet rented a car and paid a FORTUNE for dinners at places like La Luna. We had 2 dinners at L'asure and they were fantastic and surprisingly reasonable compared to a lot of restaurants off resort. We have never gone all inclusive anywhere but will consider it next year if we can do it for only part of the vacation because the food was so good.
If you have a late afternoon arrival be sure to make a dinner reservation ahead of time. We thought we could just stroll into the restaurant and eat but they were fully reserved. We were lucky that my husband was just chatting with the food and bev manager beforhand and he got us in. They were turning away many people and there are no options but room service.
 Contrary to many opinions the resort is great for kids. If you want disney, then go to disney but my kids prefer swimming with the turtles, boogie boarding in the waves, and swimming in the one and a half acres of pools.
A restaurant down the road, Cutters, delivered tasty food and rum punch at realistic prices right to the hotel. Groceries are 2 miles down the road. Pack a small cooler bag to have drinks and snacks at the at the beach.
Hope this helps!
Wish I was going back


----------



## Noni (Mar 16, 2009)

Where is it?


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 16, 2009)

We have an RCI search going on for the past six months to get into Barbados in either January 2010 or February 2010.  The Crane is our first choice and the Bouganvilla Beach Resort our second choice.  I am glad you had a good time and I hope that Sandy has a good time as well.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 17, 2009)

Do they have an all inclusive option?  What is the price?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 17, 2009)

Noni said:


> Where is it?



It is in Barbados


----------



## Snappy Sam (Mar 19, 2009)

One of the major advantages of the Residences at the Crane is they always let you know what everything costs. I wouldn't choose all inclusive as there is fabulous food with transportation available by taxi to local groceries and even the local gas station! Honest...some of the best chicken and macaroni pie I ever had was from the gas station.  You also don't have to put up with wasting time at a presentation and no one hassles you EVER. The prices for their weeks are on their website and there is no negotiating which is also wonderful. That way you know the person sitting next to you on the beach has gotten the very same deal as you if they purchased at the same time and same type of unit. No frustrations and one of the reasons we purchased 4 weeks there.
While expensive, we have rented one of our weeks and got more than our total maintainance fee for all four weeks. We have been to over 90 other counttries and wll continue to spend a month at the Crane because we love it.


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 19, 2009)

*crane*



Snappy Sam said:


> One of the major advantages of the Residences at the Crane is they always let you know what everything costs. I wouldn't choose all inclusive as there is fabulous food with transportation available by taxi to local groceries and even the local gas station! Honest...some of the best chicken and macaroni pie I ever had was from the gas station.  You also don't have to put up with wasting time at a presentation and no one hassles you EVER. The prices for their weeks are on their website and there is no negotiating which is also wonderful. That way you know the person sitting next to you on the beach has gotten the very same deal as you if they purchased at the same time and same type of unit. No frustrations and one of the reasons we purchased 4 weeks there.
> While expensive, we have rented one of our weeks and got more than our total maintainance fee for all four weeks. We have been to over 90 other counttries and wll continue to spend a month at the Crane because we love it.



Hello Snappy Sam!
You are one lucky guy to have 4 weeks at this paradise.
It's funny, I tried twice to get info about buying a week before I left and there was complete disinterest from the front desk and I never got any info. Unfortunatly I am unable to open the price list from the web site with my computer.
It really is a special place for an elite crowd, don't you think?
Do you know if you can purchase the all inclusive for part of ones trip?
If you ever want to rent one of those weeks again let me know!


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 19, 2009)

*all inclusive*



Sandy Lovell said:


> Do they have an all inclusive option?  What is the price?



They told me it was $75 us per day breakie and dinner. Great deal considering we were spending about $35 us per entree and $17 an app.


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 19, 2009)

pianodinosaur said:


> We have an RCI search going on for the past six months to get into Barbados in either January 2010 or February 2010.  The Crane is our first choice and the Bouganvilla Beach Resort our second choice.  I am glad you had a good time and I hope that Sandy has a good time as well.


How kind!
I must admit I stalked the listings on rci daily to find something decent for my family, sometimes checking several times a day. I had seen the crane pop up before but was hessitant about the fact everyone said it was not good for kids.  I was so discouraged about the resorts coming up when the Crane poped up again, I jumped at it and it was just what we wanted.
Tell me, does the E lerts actually e-lert you on RCI???
Sounds like you have my taste...I was looking at Bouganvillia too. Don't worry, we won't be competing...we're looking for March LOL!!


----------



## sml2181 (Mar 19, 2009)

Loved the Crane too...got it with my HGVC points, but summer weeks.

Just wanted to mention that we considered going this summer again, and stumbled on a UK owner with 3 weeks, who was renting them out for 1500$ a week. (2 bedroom units)
Also, after we came back from the resort, I wanted more information about owning because the Crane has access to the Registry Collection (at least, they did then). I stumbled on a few resale platinum weeks for 10K and that was summer '07 and these were asking prices only. UK based company: www.worldwidetimesharehypermarket.com. I didn't buy so haven't used the company but they were extremely polite and helpful.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Got the Residences at the Crane for next Easter Week through RCI Points*

I wasn't looking for it, but saw it and confirmed a 1BR.  There was a 2BR there also, but the soon-to-be 17-year-old twins don't really want to vacation with us anymore, so I just got the 1BR and decided hubby and I would go.  

If you read some of the Tripadvisor reviews, it's kind of scary and you wonder if this place is "all that".  However, we stayed at a timeshare on Cable Beach in the Bahamas this past April that also got some pretty horrible reviews on Tripadvisor.  It fit all our needs, it was huge, great staff, well-equipped and beautiful views from every area of the unit.  I couldn't imagine going back and staying somewhere else because I'd fear any other resort would not compare with what we experienced.  The Atlantis resort had no appeal for us.

This would be a very "big" trip for us.  Is the Crane really "all that"?  We haven't been very many places in the Caribbean.  We live on the East Coast and our ability to go to Hawaii and have the 2-1/2 to 3 weeks off from jobs to make that trip is probably not going to happen until retirement, which is awhile off.  We haven't spent any time in Mexico.  I'm put off by the AI at most all of the resorts, so that isn't anything we've really considered.

We don't stay in high-end properties and are happy with a nice, large, clean unit that is well-equipped with a helpful and accommodating staff, nice amenities, and a nice beach.  We don't participate in planned activities usually, so that is not important. We tend to eat in the unit to save money, but would probably eat onsite or close by for a few dinners. This seemed like an opportunity to stay at a high-end property in a large unit located on a beautiful beach at a resort with nice amenities.

As the OP asked, are there comparable places or places that top this that others have liked more than staying at the Crane/Barbados?  Or would this be the "bomb" for a couple looking for a relaxing, romantic couple's week away in a warm place at Easter?

RCI said they don't have a unit number, just a unit type (1BR, 1.7 Bath).  How are the units assigned for exchanges?  A plunge pool sounds like a wonderful thing to have, although some reviewers indicated that these pools were very cold.  I still think it would be awesome to have one.

Thanks for any and all input from anyone!


----------



## lobsterlover (Jul 11, 2010)

*Hi Egret*

Boy, that was an old post of mine.
I have since stayed at the Crane this past April on non- timeshatre and just got back from timeshare rental last week.
Here's how my feeling are now.
For you, with no kids, yes this is probably one of the most romantic places on earth. Your unit probably includes a plunge pool and e-mailing the resort they will tell you your catagory discription. Building 2 is the only building that has the small infinity plunge pools on the main floor which is what we loved and requested one of those again...and got it. Its warm due to the sun exposure and overlooks the pool and ocean..wonderful.
There aren't really any ammeneties so its a good thing thats not important to you. 
Be preparred to spend a lot of dough on meals. The all inclusive was not apealing to us after all, as we ate off resort a lot. The price fix at Lazure was a great bargain but their service and some of our entrees were a disaster this past trip.
There are lots of excursions the hotel sets up.
If you are used to moderate accomidations your jaw will drop when you enter your unit. You will love it there.
We will probably not return as there are too many other places to explore!! We've been 3 times now, the kids are boared with it, and its time to branch out. BUT if you're talking a no kids vacation we would return in a few years cause it is so romantic.
Good luck.
Oh, also, I'm editing to say the air con. worked fine, great actually but we rarely used due to the $2us an hour charge.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Thank you for the feedback*



lobsterlover said:


> Boy, that was an old post of mine.
> I have since stayed at the Crane this past April on non- timeshatre and just got back from timeshare rental last week.
> Here's how my feeling are now.
> For you, with no kids, yes this is probably one of the most romantic places on earth. Your unit probably includes a plunge pool and e-mailing the resort they will tell you your catagory discription. Building 2 is the only building that has the small infinity plunge pools on the main floor which is what we loved and requested one of those again...and got it. Its warm due to the sun exposure and overlooks the pool and ocean..wonderful.
> ...



Thank you for the recommendation of the Bldg 2 infinity plunge pool.

I agree, even when loving a place; it's hard to keep returning when there are so many great places to see and we've all only got so much time to see it.

Hubby and I got away for a Tradewinds Cruise for our 25th two years ago, just he and I.  Very romantic and one of my favorite vacations (I have a few of those).  The only downfall of that trip was the ongoing sales pitch during our trip.  From reading posts, I know that will be a non-issue at the Crane.

We're both looking forward to it.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 12, 2010)

We will be going to The Crane in late October and early November 2010.  We are very excited.


----------



## Larry (Jul 12, 2010)

lobsterlover said:


> Wow we just got back from the Crane! To all of you rci members: have you ever found something comparable to the Crane through rci exchange? I'm afraid we started with the top resort and will be dissappointed going anywhere else!!
> Where have Crane owners been?



Hi; I see you own at Windjammer which I also recently purchased and I think you once sent me a PM, when I was having problems getting the transfer completed so I was wondering if you got the Crane with RCI points or with a RCI weeks account trade for Windjammer. I will be going to Windjammer this thanksgiving but I wouldn't mind trading my week for 2011 if I could get into the Crane.

Also I love Windjammer but the Crane is on my wish list, so how would you compare the Crane to Windjammer???  

Sandy: I Also had a great time at tradewinds cruise club but need to wait one more year for 1 in 4 rule to go again. Went to St. Martin last time but may try US or British virgin Islands next time. What do you recommend for tradewinds.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 12, 2010)

Larry, I've also done Tradewinds both St Martin which was great and also the one out of the BVI. I loved them both. I really loved the snorkeling in the BVI's. Wouldn't hesitate to recommend BVI. I've heard the Grenadines is supposed to be absolutely wonderful.  shaggy


----------



## lobsterlover (Jul 12, 2010)

*Hi Larry!*

Yes, I remember you. Its hard to forget your picture!!
I got the Crane exchange with the points from one of my Windjammer weeks. I was lucky a couple years back and scored a March week to the Crane at the 10 month out mark and the following year I could only get June (at the 10 month mark and there was lots available). I have never since been able to see the Crane come up.
In my comparison of the Crane and Windjammer...well, we have a special love for Windjammer. My husband helped build it 20 years ago. It feels like home away from home. My kids love all the activites there, especially the water sports. We always feel very relaxed in St. Lucia. Got married there too! Love the tropicalness....banana and mango trees outside your very private villa.
You'll love the Crane Larry. Its quite posh. The most beautiful sand on the amazing beach. Big waves which makes for great fun. Very dessert like area though.
I love any place where you have your own plunge pool. We get a lot of use out of them. I'm not a fan of Barbados though.
Here's how I describe the difference between St. Lucia and Barbados....When stopping to ask someone for direction in S.L., map in hand, the man did not know where he lived on the map. When taking a cab in Barbados we learned the cab driver used to work at the General Motors plant here in Canada near where we live. Barbados is so much more modernized.
Hope you make it there Larry!!


----------

